# Golden Coffee Roasters for Shop



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We now started to sell shop coffee roasters for those who like to introduce in store roasting and offer customers better experience, or even start by selling their own branded speciality beans.

Roasters:

GR0.5 - 200g - 500g batch

GR1 - 1kg batch

GR2 - 2.5kg batch

GR5 - 5kg batch

Above can be manufactured either as gas or electric running off single phase electricity. But uses 3 phase motors.

RAL colour option available at no extra cost plus we offer the new PLC option whereby the machine can connect to laptop or mobile and motor, drum, temp etc can be controlled from anywhere. Better use of saving profiles, options, origins etc

Extra's:

destoners

afterburners

loaders

stand for GR0.5

DM or visit http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

